# Unboxing and review of the Gan 11 M Duo



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 8, 2022)

I love this cube and would recommend it to anyone! I hope you will check out my channel and consider subscribing!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 1, 2022)

it is a fantastic cube, right out of the box.


----------

